
How to Use an Oracle in a Smart Contract - Blockchain_IT
http://34.207.159.124/2018/07/17/oracles-in-solidity/
======
irishcoffee
Not at all related to the article: I wish I could own an IP address. I realize
why this isn't a reality, but seeing the URL piqued my interest.

I looked into it once and it seemed very, very expensive.

